
Podcast: Niantic Director of Engineering on Building and Launching Pokémon GO - ShanaM
https://www.gcppodcast.com/post/episode-57-pokemon-go-with-edward-wu/
======
nealmueller
Can this be true? ‘Pokémon GO’ is about to surpass Twitter in daily active
users on Android. Wow.

~~~
detaro
around launch (from when the linked article is) that seems easily imaginable.
Interesting question is if it actually did (can't listen to the recording
right now).

